# .



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2009)

Since some people continue to bring this up after Its been dropped I am deleting my posts.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 15, 2009)

The button called PM is for Personal Messaging...


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2009)

Cutabove,
You just got here, so I think you should hold back on your
comments and sticking up for people. Everybody should be
adults here, and take a breath. Harold, and others answer
questions and take time to help people that I only shake my
head wondering why. Sometimes I think it is somebody just
testing them, that is how crazy some of the stuff is.
I think Harold's opinion on somebody is good enough for me.
He has so much patience with people helping them, and if they
don't like his answers, they should just not ask him any more,
or ignore his responses. That will only be their loss, because 
Harold is only looking out for others safety, and trying to help
them from making mistakes. I usually stay out of this stuff, I
learned from growing up in what turned into the ghetto to keep
my mouth shut, and stay out of bs situations like this stuff is
turning into. But I have to agree with Harold, or whomever it
will be who wants to start deleting peoples memberships here.
This place is free, love it or leave it.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2009)

subject dropped


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Harold,

Keep posting. And please keep me on the right path in my journey through PM recycling. You rock!

Thanks for all the good, FREE advice on things.[/u]


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2009)

Cutabove,
Threatening somebody with physical violence over an internet forum just doesn't work, however hard you try, so get over it. 
Posts are sometimes hard to figure what someone is trying to explain, Harold is usually the one to take the time to help people even when I don't understand the question. The mistake or problem in question seems to be from a mixup with unmarked chemicals? 
That is basic lab safety, a consideration that everyone should have foremost on their agenda. It was also over a puny test amount for all this to blow up into what it did is BS. Harold has earned his stripes here
and I am done with discussing this. Like I said I usually keep my mouth shut, sit back and watch, but I am getting tired of people bashing the likes
of Harold, he is probably the best person on the forum, and cool thing is there are a handful of others here just as smart and helpful. Get over whatever your problem is and lets get back to what this forum should be
about. Thanks. Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Mar 15, 2009)

I probably have been at odds more times than anyone with Harold and can honestly say that more time's that not have found out that it was my fault for the altercations in the first place. Most times these came from miscommunication or just because Harold wasn't in the loop about something that i was trying to do. If you think Harold is bad about going after someone then you should see it when i get in the mood . :twisted: 

But most of mine are for different reasons than Harold. As long as i have been on this forum, Which is almost from the start, I can only think of one time that Harold may have overacted out of many. And even then it could be rationalized for the situation. I haven't kept up with very much here lately, but i did read the thread that started this whole thing. What did i think ???? I think I’ve read enough about it frankly. Who’s right and who's
wrong really doesn’t matter at this point. The way i read the last thread was that it was settled. Now here we are again with it. One thing you have to understand is Harold's temperament. But one thing i have learned to do is give him his respect. People like him, Chris,Steve,lou, and anyone else who has done this for years have my respect not only for their knowledge, but for the vast amount of experience and wisdom that they have amassed from their travels and the life they have lead. I find Harold to be an honest and very ethical person. Do i always agree with everything he says or does, No. But the one thing i do is respect his knowledge and position. If he is wrong in his knowledge then prove him wrong in it. But let's not try and start a lynch mob, because i can tell you now that ain't going to happen. Another thing i have learned about Harold is that he is man enough to apologize when he is wrong. Where does that leave all this ??????????

Hopefully over.


----------



## aflacglobal (Mar 15, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> This place is free, love it or leave it.
> Jim



If i had a flag id salute it right now. :lol: :lol: 

I just re read all his post, all 4 of them. He's only been around 2-3 days. Maybe he just thought Harold was jumping on someone and i think he used the term bully. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
He's new, but he did say some things that would lead me to believe that he has been around here longer than a couple of days. Maybe I’m wrong. Someone with Moderator rights can check his postings with other ip's to see if anything matches.

Then again maybe he to is just mis understood. :? 

What do you say cutabove ? What's the deal with the name :?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 15, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> but I am getting tired of people bashing the likes
> of Harold,


In this case, I earned what I got. I, foolishly, lightheartedly made a comment, thinking the reader, completely unknown by me, would realize that "ripping off his lips" was said in jest (any rational person would know that I am not about to travel great distances to perform an act of violence, nor would I do so if the individual was in my company).

Lesson learned. Don't joke with a guy that has his shorts in a knot-----he's not interested in getting jerked around a little, but is intent on delivering his negative message, as if that, somehow, puts me "in my place". 

What these people don't realize is that what it has the potential to do is bring me to my senses. 

I am the first to admit that I am not a chemist, so I am generally unable to provide answers to complex issues-----but I have years of practical experience in processing precious metals, and have learned a great deal along the way. I may not be able to describe the chemical process, but that doesn't prevent me from performing the duties----much like a woman may be an exceptional driver, but may not understand the first thing about an automobile. You need not understand why to understand how. 

I dedicate a great deal of my time to helping others. I have no prospects of gaining anything aside from the joy I receive in doing so. Everyone will note that I have never offered to sell anything, nor have I accepted offers to pay for my counsel. Please do not mention the link to buy Hoke's book. That is provided as a service for those that may be interested. When I added that to my sag line, the link was the most reasonable price on the open market, and it saved me looking up the contact information each time the question was asked. I am in no way connected with the seller, nor the printing and distribution of the book. I do not receive as much as an acknowledgement from the seller. 

I do these things to help----with no strings attached aside from the expectation that I will be treated fairly. That, apparently, is too much to expect from certain individuals, who appear to lack a sense of decency, possessing a bar room brawler attitude, finding it far more important to belittle those with which they disagree than to see the good in what is being provided. 

My position is real simple. I expect readers to behave like adults. If I find I am mistreated, I expect the individual in question to be banned from the board. Once I have made the request, he goes, or I go. I have far better things to do with my time than to cast pearls (of wisdom) before swine. The reader in question may find it interesting how popular he finds himself once I no longer respond to questions. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 15, 2009)

This whole post sucks... If I have something personal to say I am using email and pm. 
We all gentlemans should refrain to react on posts like this as it has nothing to do with gaining knowledge, getting informations and helping each other.
I believe that personal problems should be solved privately as we are not judges or jury and I would like to say that we are just bunch of friends with the same interest in mind... If somebody is looking for something else he is in wrong place. As it was said so many times this forum is free and whoever dont like that can go to seek info on ebay etc etc....

So many people here when they discovered this forum were too excited and instead of reading throught and studying just went on experimenting with chemicals and posting questions. As I have spend loads of time here I can only confirm that all the same questions appears again and again and guess what? Harold, Lazer Steve, Butcher, GoldSilver Pro, aflacglobal and handfull others are answering them again and again... All questions about what yield is from this CPU or memory or what to get from HDD, what to do with pins, boards, cats, what is AR, AP.......
Loads of people simply dont want to use search and right so becouse it will return you so many posts for reading but this is actually how you can gain knowledge. Everyone want straight answer but there is couple of thousands people here.... There is nothing like straight answer in life.
I saw so many posts asking about yield from any given CPU. But why these people who are asking //and lets say that they actually process them after all// never put their yields to help the rest? Just notice that there is only less than 10 people here constantly answering all questions. What if they will have enough and just stop helping due to other commitments? After all what they just done for this forum and say thousands people from all parts of world one can understand if they are tired or just pure angry. If I feel that somebody atacked me I will try to solve that situation quietly and if that cant be solved I will move on. If I dont want to give you something for free you cant insist and demand it as it is only my good will to give. What you give is what you get.
Sorry for my english but I hope that you understand what I am saying here.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 15, 2009)

silversaddle1 said:


> Harold,
> 
> Keep posting. And please keep me on the right path in my journey through PM recycling. You rock!
> 
> Thanks for all the good, FREE advice on things.[/u]



Thanks, silversaddle. It's comforting to know that I provide something of value for those that have the right mindset. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah...
One more thing. Harold_V is our king in here. In countries with monarchs any rant against monarchy and their representatives is crime and has to be prosecuted.
Howgh


----------



## Oz (Mar 15, 2009)

It would be an absolute shame to loose someone like Harold from the forum. It has been correctly pointed out that if a few key members left here the forum would become a shell. It would probably also be shut down by Noxx as well since nothing was being accomplished anymore. I would submit that this is the moderator’s house (all member’s whose names are in green), you do not insult a man in his own house, you obey and respect the rules of his household or leave. 

Most of us were taught on our mama’s knee to respect the elders (the more experienced and wise) I have found in life most questions are answered if you approach an individual of knowledge with the reserved respect for what they can teach you. If you feel they insulted you ask politely if they meant to do so instead of attacking a perceived and usually non-existent situation, this usually clears up 99% of all situations. If they reply that they did intend to correct you the choice is yours if you wish to rectify it with them by accommodating their house rules or choosing to leave. 

Bottom line, you are a guest in their house! You follow the rules in another man’s house, if they are unacceptable to you, leave. You would expect them to do so in your home. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2009)

subject dropped


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2009)

Utterly ridiculous.

I'm away for two days and come back to see two of my good friends, GSP and Harold, both mentors and men that I truly respect, insulted. That is unacceptable. Both Harold and Chris (and many others) invest their time and energies here on the forum to reduce the general level of ignorance about precious metals and their processing. Their useful information, their many years of experience, and their unquestionable expertise, it's all free to access--so how dare anyone criticize them for trying to help?

I took serious umbrage and was and am incensed when I saw Firewalker insult Harold. If he's egotistical, then I'm an egomaniac; Harold is very humble and is open to correction. He makes no claim to know it all. So sorry, but it's a dirty job, and someone's got to be the heavy, and I'm proud of Harold for stepping up. Harold tells it how it is while providing good tried and true information. He holds no double standard, and all the advice he gives out is based off of HIS personal experience.

That said, Firewalker I seriously suggest you humble yourself and offer an apology to Harold. Hopefully he'll forgive your err in judgment. 

This forum exists to spread free information and offer timely, helpful, and honest advice and recommendations. This is a great community and I don't want to see it threatened.

Since I know that mariannalice=cutabove, this message goes out to that person in especial.

If you want people to sugarcoat things for you, and not tell you when you're doing wrong, then go back to kindergarten--this is no place for you. If you want to register another user account and use it to defend yourself--this is no place for you. If you don't want to be honest, I will be.
I'm all for banning you for the deceptive nature of these posts, let alone your previous insulting tone. Membership here is a privilege, not a God-given right. 



> I am too old for games



I'll believe it when I see it.


Thank you to all the members here that support proper moderation. 

As for the take-home message, I think Oz put it most prosaically: "*you do not insult a man in his own house, you obey and respect the rules of his household or leave.*"


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who contributes!

I fully support the banning of individuals who hinder the advancement of the forum by disrespecting those you spend time trying to help people understand things.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2009)

Good by cruel world

it will be a cold day in he** before I apoligize to harold especially since he was the one that started this mess by answering mirann with a holyer then thou attitude. 

You dont have to worry removing me cause I won't be here again.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 15, 2009)

Cutabove said:


> subject dropped


It's a little too late for that. You made a huge mistake registering under a second name and bolstering your negative comments. I want you off the board immediately. 
*
Noxx:*
Cutabove and mariannalice both post from the same address, and have created issues that are beyond the scope of the board. You may note that it was Lou that made the discovery. 
* 
I want both of these accounts deleted from the forum.* 

It is important that a message be sent for those that feel they can come here and raise hell with no repercussions, particularly when doing so under a false identity. 

Lets do a little house cleaning and get rid of the troublemakers. If not, I see a dismal future for your forum. You can expect to lose key individuals, who would be less than wise to remain when they are freely attacked by readers. 

Harold


----------

